
Showdown between Elsevier and UC over paying for publications - Fede_V
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2018/12/13/university-california-challenges-elsevier-over-access-scholarly-research#.XBJ4D8wlkB4.twitter
======
dmitriz
The worst part in most of these "Big Deals" is lock-in taxpayers money without
any flexibility to save by cancelling titles of lower value. This is what
prevents these funds from being spent on the new innovative lower cost and
higher value initiatives. [https://medium.com/@dmitri145/inefficient-
publishing-industr...](https://medium.com/@dmitri145/inefficient-publishing-
industry-costs-us-billions-unrealized-opportunities-cost-us-much-
more-874e505eefdb)

And this is how we can change it: [https://gitlab.com/publishing-
reform/discussion/issues/100](https://gitlab.com/publishing-
reform/discussion/issues/100)

